# Camping at Blackpool Championship Show (MANY Pics!)



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We spent Thursday til Saturday at Blackpool Champ Show with all THIRTEEN doggies!! Was a fab weekend, all the dogs were so well behaved, we had some lovely show results and a nice mini-holiday. On the way home yesterday afternoon we stopped overnight at Derbyshire County Show. Not so nice for camping (think rowdy drunk people...!!) and today was far too hot so we didnt stay too long. BUT, Saffie the labbie got RBOB in some very good company - really pleased with her!! I took hundreds of pics over the last few days, mostly at the beach, but thought I would share a selection... Get comfy!

We had a fab plot at Blackpool. Someone had just left when we arrived, they had been queuing for about 2 hours for the campsite to open on monday to get this plot around the edge of the field  We turned up thursday afternoon and got it :lol: We had the entire corner (about 10ft more behind where I was stood) but we didnt need it as we dont have that much stuff!!










Check out the view from the caravan!!










Labrador pups in the awning:



















And Puglets:










Chloe and Meg in the caravan










Meg getting in some shade:










Wet Chloe:










Delilah not too happy, in with the boys!










And Maya has to be ON something of course...



















and digging:




























BAD DOG










Ruby of course who, on this trip, has learned to yap like my mums pug!!



















Lots of random beach pics:














































BASENJI IN WATER!!!!










Chloe









Annie and Ruby (yes, my mum gave her pup the same name as my parrot!!!) playing in the water:



























Maya pouncing on Lilah lol









Lots more to come!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Charge!






















































Annie and Delilah









Maya









Maya fell in this rather deep pool thinking she could trot through it rather than go all the way around lol!


















Beau:










Spot the basenji









Beautiful Lilah









Riley


















Me and Maya!



























Even more to come...


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We had a minor panic here!! Delilah was just running through the (what we thought was) shallow pools to follow us, we had walked through it and it was not even ankle deep, but for some reason she veered left, despite me calling her, and ran straight into the deep part, which was about 3ft deep. I snapped this pic, meaning to get her trotting through the shallow water, but it actually caught her dropping into the deep bit!!










Delilah cant swim very well so I literally dropped the camera where I was stood and had to wade out to rescue her lol! She was not very happy, and neither was I... check out where the water came up to - not the most flattering look...!!!










Here she is shortly afterwards negotiating a shallow pool sensibly...










And some of her showing off how soaked she was!



















Galloping:










And with her little sis attacking her:










And finally, some random snaps in the caravan after the exhausting walk:














































Tired Chloe.. She is ten this year, so getting old now!









Pug slugs









Lils









Maya









Maya ready for bed


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oooh, just found these, from todays show!

Ruby









Doggies


















Jeanie in the ring:


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Lovely pics Jess especially the one with HRH sitting on the crate in the sun:lol: very Basenji-ish


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

awww great piccys Jess were they on the beach at Lytham ?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

awww great piccys Jess were they on the beach at Lytham ?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Maya does love to sunbathe! And to be high enough to see into other peoples caravans...!lol

It was at Lytham beach  Not the most pleasant to walk on as it was like mud at first, but nice once we got to the water


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh I do so envy you! I used to love camping at the shows, Builth Wells for the Welsh KC was our favourite. I wish I could do it all again, such happy times. 
Used to do, Paignton, Bournemouth, South Wales too, the last one we ever did was the May Scottish KC in 2002. Your pics bring it all back and make me feel so sad for those times gone. Lovely lovely pastime.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fabulous pics, thanks for sharing


----------

